# Ot: 2,000!!!



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I got 2,000 posts! Oh yeah oh yeah....


Hey Ed, whats my prize?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think Quality not Quantity is important


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

So your saying I posted for Quantity and not Quality?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Naw, he's just trying to justify his miserable post count 

Just playing, I think I had like 240 or so at the beginning of the summer.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This is like 99-2000 when the stock market went crazy. Everybody's posts are up this summer.

He's just bragging about his little world. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Haha, thanks for the back up guys


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

M F F L said:


> I got 2,000 posts! Oh yeah oh yeah....
> 
> 
> *Hey Ed, whats my prize?*


A big wet kiss from Tersk is in order...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Oh god, please no.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Tersk reset his post count, I think he had at least 6-7K, so I guess this is all null and void now. 

Nevertheless, congrats M F F L.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> Tersk reset his post count, I think he had at least 6-7K, so I guess this is all null and void now.
> 
> Nevertheless, congrats M F F L.


o.k. I thought I was going crazy, Tersk name was on all these old post and I was thinking. This was Theos' work. But Theo had like 5000 post...Tersk only has 500...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> o.k. *I thought I was going crazy*, Tersk name was on all these old post and I was thinking. This was Theos' work. But Theo had like 5000 post...Tersk only has 500...


Maybe... you are?!?!?! :clown:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Edit that clown face out, Ed, it's a serious problem.

* Clown faced deleted *


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Edit that clown face out, Ed, it's a serious problem.


Ok. It's been edited. :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

You sly dog you.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

You really made a thread about post count.
LMFAO.
Congrats!? btw


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> You really made a thread about post count.
> LMFAO.
> Congrats!? btw


Well he makes a lot of threads. haha


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=97260


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Congrats MFFL...:cheers: :banana:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Congrats MFFL...:cheers: :banana:


 Thanks doggy


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wierd Thread.


----------

